# abu 6500 ct



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm starting a collection of all the 6500ct. How many of them are there? I only have the ME and BY. I'm hoping to add a few more once I get my tax return, if I get any.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

You gotta have a Chrome CT Rocket, and a CT Sportsmag...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

dont forget the orange florida mag elite 

and the black 6500 big game CT's..

and the regular rockets..

and the mkII's...


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

There is also the origional Elite Blue with the round bar CT cage


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

then ya gotta get some with some QTC frames, and the new alu ones.

can probably just order some from barty.he prlly has a few stockpiles of them in his tackle 
hord i mean shop.(just jokin witcha sheep wrangla' ;p)


Jesse


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

CAN YA HANDLE IT TEO???? LOLOL  Don't forget the UC models such as the UC6500C3CT


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

And a Pro Rocket.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

there's a pro rocket ct? 

Let me edit the original post. I'm looking for original 6500ct with 2 adjuster, not sport mag, not qtc. And are those uc models look like?

I know the list is kinda like this:

mag elite
blue yonder
chrome rocket
sport rocket
big game
florida orange

feel free to add what I miss.
Thanks
Teo


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

CrawFish said:


> there's a pro rocket ct?
> 
> Let me edit the original post. I'm looking for original 6500ct with 2 adjuster, not sport mag, not qtc. And are those uc models look like?
> 
> ...


The only thing I see missing is a home equity loan to pay for that addiction


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Rockets*

Rockets come regular and chrome


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

the qtc frames are far from euro knockoffs. suckers are expensive but very nice.

i wish i had the $ to have them on my abus LOL


have to sell my pinky finger or something to science to afford that list!



jesse


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> there's a pro rocket ct?
> 
> Let me edit the original post. I'm looking for original 6500ct with 2 adjuster, not sport mag, not qtc. And are those uc models look like?
> 
> ...



Teo what your looking for are "dual cast controll" models. Yous list is complete except for the Elite blue (not a mag). Also all UC means is "ultra Cast" ALL CT models are "Ultra Cast" It just means the spool is totally free from the spindle. AND if you get a sport rocket, the only ORIGINAL CT Sport Rocket is the MKII.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

There is a MK I also and UC reels that have bearings outboard the spool shaft and a fixed axle, don't come in CT frames, at least I haven't found one. These ultra cast reels are however excellent for fishing.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

And the granddaddy of them all .6500ct


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*and the backbone*


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*the grandaddy*

Conn are those ultra cast spools or fixed spindle?


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

They came both ways , the original were fixed spindle later model circa1990(don't quote me on the exact year ) were ultracast. Some big casts done on the fixed spindle , just oil , end tension and one very small block . no mags required.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Update on the list:

mag elite - check
blue yonder - check
chrome rocket - check
sport rocket mk2 - check
sport rocket 
blue elite
big game
florida orange - check

Anyone has the other 3 that wants to sell, please let me know.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

you might wanna double check on that sports rocket mkII 


you dont fish abus anyway man... slut


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

NTKG said:


> you might wanna double check on that sports rocket mkII
> 
> 
> you dont fish abus anyway man... slut


I can't let just you outcast me with all them abus you got, thou it will ever happens. I'm just leveling the playing field here.


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

WHAT' UP CRAWFISH!

I THINK I HAVE A TOTAL OF 13 BAITCASTERS, AND BEEN DOING THIS STUFF GOING ON 12 YEARS. I JUST RECEIVED MY FIRST 6500CT PREMIUM MAG ELITE REEL FROM THE UK YESTERDAY. I CAN'T WAIT TO GO OUT AND PLAY WITH IT. IT FEELS PRETTY GOOD WHILE TURNING THE HANDLE. IT'S SILKY SMOOTH!:fishing: 

BRIAN


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*blacksand*

did you get yours from Veals?

I ordered one last week and am (im)patiently awaiting its arrival. 

Just wonderng how long it took for yours to be processed and shipped.


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

Surfcat

I Ordered It From A Uk Shop Named Fishing Discount Store. The Whole Process Was Done In A Week.

Brian


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

thanks, I'll give em a couple more days and e-mail em if nothing shows up.

I have dealt with UK hooks before and received stuff within 2 days- they are fast !


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*update*

premium mag elite just arrived  

bit of a different design, looks to be very good caster and the v shape spool should make balancing a snap.

Ony thing mine came with 6 brake blocks installed, I removed them all and will rely on the mag control and oil in the bearings, plus spool tension for control.

Should be able to report back how it casts on Monday.


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

SURFCAT,

WHAT TYPE OF LINE ARE YOU GOIG TO SPOOL UP WITH ? I KNOW FOR A FACT, WHEN I FISH WITH MINE I'M GOING TO SPOOL UP WITH SOME 30 TO 40 POUND BRAID FOR BACKING. WHAT SIZE LINE DO YOU GUYS RECOMMEND ? 

BRIAN


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Surf Cat, I believe some pics are in order


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*report*

will be posted Moday- along with pics.

I've been fiddling with it at work- very nice- but they did not put any type of marker on the mag control so you can see where the mags are set at a glance. Hate to do it to a nice shiny new reel but going to have to put some small permanent marker locations on the mag control.

Blacksand- testing will be done on the field this weekend at the casting tournamnet in Crisfield- Initially will spool up with 12 lb sakuma line (only mono allowed at tournies) - tho I think braid will work for fishing. I do have some braid on my levelwinds Mag x and it works fine, not sure how I'd feel about having to level braid, but if your used to it- why not


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

blacksand said:


> SURFCAT,
> 
> WHAT TYPE OF LINE ARE YOU GOIG TO SPOOL UP WITH ? I KNOW FOR A FACT, WHEN I FISH WITH MINE I'M GOING TO SPOOL UP WITH SOME 30 TO 40 POUND BRAID FOR BACKING. WHAT SIZE LINE DO YOU GUYS RECOMMEND ?
> 
> BRIAN



My fault- I just saw where your only using the braid for backing- for the mono I would think 14 to 17 lb mono- me personally I would go with 14lb Sufix tri to start with and see how that goes.

Of course if your targeting smaller fish you can go down a bit in size if you need the line capacity- but you shouldn't need it with braid backing.


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

Surfcat,

I Know For A Fact That If I Fish For Drum, That I Won't Be Using 14lb Test Because The Last Drum I Caught, Stretched The Hell Out Of My 17lb Tritanium In Two Areas. Strange! They Were Two Thin Areas With Black Edges. Oh by the way, GOOD LUCK at the tournament, and tell Charlie Portolloupi GOOD LUCK also !

Brian


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

man, you guys are sluts!!


----------



## Reeltime (May 12, 2007)

*-----New Rod-------*

Looking for some advice from the best so i came here. I just got a 10' Tica rod and looking for a good reel to put on it. I looked at the Abu Garcia 6500,Penn 535, Calcutta 400, and shimano 403 cant remember if thats the correct # for that last one but would like some helpful words.


----------

